# Dandelion yeast choices



## termini (May 21, 2008)

I am going to try makingDandelion wine this Memorial Day weekend, and was wondering which one of the two yeasts that I have on hand I should use. I prefer sweet wines.My two choices are the LALVIN 71B-1122 or the D 47. 
I have not picked a recipie yet but I printed out a 30 choice list from a Jack Keller site. I suppose when we bottle it, we can bottle half straight, and the remainder with back sweetening and test them after aging.


----------



## touchtoomuch (May 21, 2008)

I asked this same question on Winepress site. Jack Keller ringed in and said D47 and a few others were mentioned. You might go to that sight and do a search. The post is only a few weeks old... If you can't find it let me know and i will post it here....I used d47 on my dandelion wine, but it is way too early to see the results.... *Edited by: touchtoomuch *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 21, 2008)

I think either of those would work equally well, the 71b would probably ferment faster. I used Motrachet, I think that, or EC-1118 would probably be first choice for me. For sweeter you might go with the D-47, as it has moderate Alcohol tolerance.


----------



## touchtoomuch (May 21, 2008)

The research i have done has lead me to believe that this is somewhat a delicate wine that should be made at a low alc not exceeding 12 %. Therefore any wine yeast will ferment to dryness at 12% with no residual sugar. I'm ofcourse not speaking from extreme experience on dandelions, just what i have read through extensive searching and reading....









Here is a post from winepress from Jack Keller.




<DIV =quotetop>Myself : QUOTE
<DIV =quotemain>I am doing my research and getting ready to make some *dandelion* wine. I am going to make Jack Kellers recipes #29 and #30. Through extensive searching though I haven't came across a specific yeast that is said to be good for this wine. I have seen a couple suggestions, but no agreements. So, that makes me wonder. Can anyone help fill in the gap? I have dialup and have spent hours surfing with no satisfaction. I like using Lavlin yeast, but will use Red Star. Those are the two that are available at my LHBS





Jack Keller: Quote

*Randy*, you have no idea how lucky you are. I was about to log off and at the last second clicked on this thread out of curiosity. I can fill the gap. 

I have personally recorded in my wine logs that I've used Lalvin CY3079, Lalvin ICV D-47, Red Star Pasteur Champagne, SB 9 (Chablis), Gervin No. 1, and Gervin Varietal B. I'm sure I've used Montrachet and Epernay II as well, but for years I only wrote down "wine yeast."

In _The Joy of Home Winemaking_, Terry Garey says she used both Champagne yeast and Montrachet White .

In _Home Winemaking from A to Z_, Leo Zanelli used Chablis yeast (Wyeast 3242, Vierka Chablis, or SB 9).

If others have noted the yeasts they used, I've overlooked them.
I really like SB 9, but this is not a yeast you can get in the States unless someone has started importing it recently. I order it from England.

Nothing wrong with Red Star Pasteur Champagne -- a good all purpose yeast. Also, Lalvin ICV D-47....


----------

